# Missing Persons...



## searchthisworld (Dec 13, 2013)

Hello all, Not sure if this is posted in the right section or not so forgive me if not. Has anyone been a missing person or dealt with a family member or friend who has become a missing person? I watched a documentary the other night and a lot of people in Australia go missing. What are your thoughts on the topic? I'm sure there are a lot of people who just drop of the grid and vanish but the hurt it leaves for the families left behind..


----------



## Psi em (Dec 17, 2013)

In America, we have have human trafficking. I knew a lady who escaped a human trafficking sex ring when their caravan stopped in Durham, NC. Her story was pretty miserable. She gives lectures on the subject but uses another person's identity out of fear that the traffickers may try to recover her. 

Then there's some farmers who hire low skill labor and don't take well to letting that labor go. Lock 'em up in barns are threaten them in some way. 

Stay away from pedo-vans.


----------

